# Pipe Tobacco PIF



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Since the cigar PIF's work so well thought we might try one with pipe tobacco. Similar guidelines to the cigar PIF. You offer up free tobacco, your choice. I'm thinking about two ounces of something you like to smoke. *(rule change down below, please read the blue text)*

I'll go ahead and start.

Who wants free tobacco?

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*--- Edited by IHT ---
just so you know, this is how it works, from a reply to someone else on here.



brado said:



I may sound stupid, but what's a PIF?

BTW, I'll take the free pipe tob, if you haven't gotten rid of it yet! 

Click to expand...

PIF = Pay it Forward.

how does it work?
someone says, "who wants free pipe tobacco?"
the next person to say, "i want free pipe tobacco!"
the one offering it gets their address via PM and sends them a small selection of pipe tobacco - about 4 tins or so (some people like to go over the top), but this is a way for us to share some of our favorite blends (new unopened tins, of course - or a blend from a local shop in baggie).
once the person who is receiving the tobacco gets theirs from the offerer, then they are on the hook to offer up free pipe tobacco the same way it was done before them, and the cycle repeats.
also, it's not cool to turn around and send out the pipe tobacco you just got.
i suggest that you sit back and watch how it works, take part in a trade or two and spend some time on here before you jump in.

hope that helps.

UPDATE: NEWBIES NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST A +2 TRADER RATING TO GET IN ON THIS AND BE HERE AT LEAST 2 MONTHS AND HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS. NO EXCEPTIONS.*


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll bite, if you'll have me! Addy PMd


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm up!

*Who wants FREE tobacco?*


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Bill-

Package has arrived. WOW! These smell heavenly. I can't wait to grab a stem and load it up! I don't know if I should smoke or eat that B&B...

So...

*Who Want FREE Pipe Tobacco?*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Oog Oog said:


> Bill-
> 
> Package has arrived. WOW! These smell heavenly. I can't wait to grab a stem and load it up! I don't know if I should smoke or eat that B&B...
> 
> ...


 Ok, I'll bite. Always up for trying something new.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

only if i had a pipe. I know that shit smells good though.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Coatan-

Thought I posted this already, but I guess it didn't take.

DC #0103 8555 7496 2936 8786

I hope there's something new and deliscious for you in there.

Enjoy!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like it's my turn:

Who wants some free tobaccy?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I would if i had a pipe. and no this isnt me trolling :0


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> only if i had a pipe. I know that shit smells good though.





cameroncouch02 said:


> I would if i had a pipe. and no this isnt me trolling :0


Don't make me report you to Da Klugs 

Why don't you go buy a pipe and I'll send you some pipe tobacco.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

How much is a good pipe?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> How much is a good pipe?


 For a good value pipe, I really like Petersons. This one is a good deal:
http://iwanries.net/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Product_ID=2697&CATID=30

For a little less money, Savinelli's inexpensive lines are nice:
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/savduccarser.html

I haven't tried any of these, but if you want to go really cheap, then they would probably work fine for a starter pipe:
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/h158pipes.html
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/greatpipun50.html


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

well i think im goign to get one, so would you want to send me your free tobacco your offering?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> well i think im goign to get one, so would you want to send me your free tobacco your offering?


 Sure. But remember, this is a PIF so you'll need to offer up some tobacco of your own within 24 hours.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeah!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Jeah!!!


Is that an affirmative response? If so, PM me you address.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

someon else would like free tobacco? 

Sorry, with work it had been a horrible place here for me, but i finally remembered.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll take it!!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Oog Oog's package came--a tin of Frog Morton (by McClelland) as well as two house blends. They look and smell great

Thanks, Warren. I look forward to trying them all.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I'll take it!!!!!


Can't do much w/o a address to deliver your goods to you


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Can't do much w/o a address to deliver your goods to you


PM sent.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> PM sent.


Will hopefully go out friday. I only have like 6 boxes ahead of you between sending my end and syv's end to kvm for our little newbie. Plus, i have to send some things to syv since he sent me something. I need to put something together for klugs but I have like 6 orders that are coming in, and I need them to hurry up. But I hope it will go out friday. Oh yeah, I sold stuff on ebay as well. lol.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Cameron, yours is out today: 0103 8555 7496 1258 2793.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Will hopefully go out friday. I only have like 6 boxes ahead of you between sending my end and syv's end to kvm for our little newbie. Plus, i have to send some things to syv since he sent me something. I need to put something together for klugs but I have like 6 orders that are coming in, and I need them to hurry up. But I hope it will go out friday. Oh yeah, I sold stuff on ebay as well. lol.


It's all cool, will be patient.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I'll take it!!!!!


 Your turn


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> Your turn


He's right, you need to offer some up now.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cameroncouch02 said:


> He's right, you need to offer some up now.


He DID say "... no baka".


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't have my tobacco yet - do I need to wait for mine to arrive, or do I just send some out now? Not trying to badger anyone, I told Cameron I would be patient, so if they way this works is to send it out regardless of when my incoming arrives, I will offer to PIF now. Please let me know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The way the cigar pifs worked was that you offer up within 24 hours of accepting someone elses. I assumed we were working by similar rules. No big deal though.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

OK my mistake, I wasn't paying attention. Who wants some free tobacco???


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I don't have my tobacco yet - do I need to wait for mine to arrive.


What do you mean you dont have it yet? I sent last friday, should have arrived Tuesday at the latest. We are in the same state.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> What do you mean you dont have it yet? I sent last friday, should have arrived Tuesday at the latest. We are in the same state.


I'll check the mail when I get home - not trying to be accusatory or anything. Sorry about that. I think the last time we checked the mail was Tuesday.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I'll check the mail when I get home - not trying to be accusatory or anything. Sorry about that. I think the last time we checked the mail was Tuesday.


Its all good, but klugs, syv, and kvm have all received their shipments and your's went out with theirs all on Friday.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I got Cameron's shipment outta my box today, came in a few days ago, sorry about all that!! My god, whadda generous guy, about ten or more packs of tobacco in there for me to sample!! I'm all excited gonna try them out shortly as this will be my first pipe tobacco to smoke ever!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, one more time, who wants free tobacco!!!!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump!!! Who wants free pipe tobacco!!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

OK no takers. How about I just send my tobacco to whoever started this PIF and we declare it closed???


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I want free pipe tobacco! Might as well keep it goin'!


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

oh yeah,

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Guess its time to send back to the creater of the thread.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

just got cigar no baka's tobaccy today. 

Blue ridge apple and another very sweet smelling aromatic blend. I'll have to give them both a try as soon as I get over this cough I have, thanks!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> oh yeah,
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


 All right, Zack. Send some my way.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

PM me your addy 

might not go out for a few days, I hope the wait builds tension!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> PM me your addy
> 
> might not go out for a few days, I hope the wait builds tension!


 PM on its way.

Take your time, Zack. I still haven't sent that package out that I promised you last week


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> just got cigar no baka's tobaccy today.
> 
> Blue ridge apple and another very sweet smelling aromatic blend. I'll have to give them both a try as soon as I get over this cough I have, thanks!


The one I forgot to label is called 24K.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

So, who wants some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> So, who wants some free pipe tobacco?


That would be ... really newbie pipe guy me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anybody want some?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That would be ... really newbie pipe guy me.


 

Allright, Klugs, I'll get it out in a couple of days. I have your address.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

croatan said:


> Allright, Klugs, I'll get it out in a couple of days. I have your address.


 0103 8555 7496 1530 9540


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Anybody want some?


Nothing like a newb to put the brakes on a PIF. :r

I'm going to the B&M today.

Croatan, your package arrived yesterday. Thank you. Going to try one tonight. Got a suggestion?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Da Klugs said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody want some?
> ...


Dave,

I'll play. I ain't afraid o' no newb!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'll play. I ain't afraid o' no newb!


Yesterday 03050830000313449317


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually mine went out yesterday too 0305083000037287722


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

So who wants some free Pipe Tobacco?

:SM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I received DrStrangelove's package today. He sent me a tin of Nat Sherman 536 (never tried it) along with a few samplers and a couple of cigars  Thanks, Zack.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r 

I got a package from Croatan today. 3 aged samplers of pipe tobacco and some yellow cello doms.

Started to post it here then had the Deja Vu feeling. :al It's hell getting old.

Thursday I got a different package from Croatan (I can send pre-addressed labels if this keeps up).

Too Cool - 6 different blends to try...

Penzance 
CAO Nougat
BCA
James River
Ashton Bocide Flake
1792 Flake

Thank you very much Jim. Need to decide which one to smoke tonight.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> So who wants some free Pipe Tobacco?
> 
> :SM


so who's next?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Nooner said:


> so who's next?


Go ahead. I'll take some off your hands.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Anybody up for some free tobacco?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Nooner, received yours today.

Come on, somebody take some of this stuff


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Thanks Nooner, received yours today.
> 
> Come on, somebody take some of this stuff


Alright this has been sitting for too long. i'll take some more of your baccy bill


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Who wants the free tobacco?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Who wants the free tobacco?


I'll take it......... If its ok, I need a week to ship my end. (can be out on 12/15).....I'll offer it up now! (if that works for the PIF)


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> I'll take it......... If its ok, I need a week to ship my end. (can be out on 12/15).....I'll offer it up now! (if that works for the PIF)


Cool dude, yours willl go out in a day or two.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> I'll take it......... If its ok, I need a week to ship my end. (can be out on 12/15).....I'll offer it up now! (if that works for the PIF)


COOL! Now keeping that in mind........Who wants some free pipe tobacco???


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

HO-HO-HO!!
All you pipe puffers need to put your names on the Club Stogie Secret Pipe Santa list!!​


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> I'll take it......... If its ok, I need a week to ship my end. (can be out on 12/15).....I'll offer it up now! (if that works for the PIF)


0305 2200 0000 1658 2273

Hope you like English's Enjoy!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> 0305 2200 0000 1658 2273
> 
> Hope you like English's Enjoy!


Lovely!!!

BTW.......................ANY TAKERS ON SOME FREE TOBACCO???


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

What the hell....Send them my way. PM Sent.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> What the hell....Send them my way. PM Sent.


Cool! It will go out friday.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Who wants some free tobacco?*


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> What the hell....Send them my way. PM Sent.


DC# 03041560000208059739


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank's Madurofan! Got your package today. Thanks for the tins! I just ran out of London Mixture so that's great and I've never heard of Solani before but I'm excited about trying it... looks like that tin may have been kicking around for a while.

Thank's again Bill!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks DrStrangelove. Got your tobacco today. 

Esoterica penzance
Rattrays old gowrie - If JR's had it I would have ordered this week!
dunhill nightcap
SG squadron leader

Great PIF


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> *Who wants some free tobacco?*


Tobacco me Cameron.

WHO WANTS FREE TOBACCY????


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Tobacco me Cameron.
> 
> WHO WANTS FREE TOBACCY????


ooo.. I forgot about this PIF! Hit ME!!!:al


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

hey!!! Who wants some New(or Old) Pipe Tobacco?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Got any good CAO's.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Tobacco me Cameron.


Okay, its on like Donkey Kong


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Nooner said:


> ooo.. I forgot about this PIF! Hit ME!!!:al


Nooner, sorry for the delay, package is going out tomorrow


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> hey!!! Who wants some New(or Old) Pipe Tobacco?


BTT!!! Who wants my shredded leaf?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Nooner said:


> BTT!!! Who wants my shredded leaf?


I've got a hankering for some more PIF baccy! pm incoming.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Who wants some free pipe tobacco?:u


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Who wants some free pipe tobacco?:u


 
Bump


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Who wants a bunch of free pipe tobacco???


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Who wants a bunch of free pipe tobacco???


Everybody smoking their Altadis stash? LOL.....Who wants a generous supply of premium tabac??


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Nooner said:


> BTT!!! Who wants my shredded leaf?


Wow Nooner You must be psychic.

Samuel Gawith - Balkan Flake tinnned - wanted to try more SG
Peterson - Irish Oak tin - Gave my last tin, last PIF - love it!
Ashton - Pebblecut tin - Bought my first tin of this, and was smoking it when I checked the mail. I absolutely love the stuff. (As well as most McClelland blends!)

Great PIF

Thanks,

Craige


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Who wants a bunch of free pipe tobacco???


ANYBODY?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> ANYBODY?


I'd love to have some free pipe tobacco - thanks:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well,

I exchanged PM's with smokinmojo and I think we are all set - that means that it's my turn to ask.

*--- Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco ---*

let me know - a new game for me - so, this should be fun..:w


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

joed said:


> I'd love to have some free pipe tobacco - thanks:w


DC# 03051720000266025027


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> I exchanged PM's with smokinmojo and I think we are all set - that means that it's my turn to ask.
> 
> ...


OK - I'm up - so - let's play!!:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> DC# 03051720000266025027


Just wanted to let you know that your package arrived this morning - I picked it up on the way to work, so I haven't tried any yet - but it smells great - thanks

All I can say is *WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO !!!*


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Today I found a small tobacco shop near Trenton, NJ called DiFranco's. Mr. DiFranco is in his early 80's and has been in the tobacco business for over 50 years. We talked pipes and tobacco for over an hour. He sold me a Karl Eric Pipe and some of his special blend tobacco. It's his own house blend that he has been making for 30 years (he said) and he still won't reveal what's in it. I smoked a little while I was there and it's outstanding.

He gifted me a bag, and I bought a bag. Some of this will be included in the Pipe Tobacco PIF. So, all I can say is.

*Who wants some free pipe tobacco!!*

:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

joed said:


> *Who wants some free pipe tobacco!!*
> 
> :w


It's still me - and I have some nice tobacco to share with someone - when you accept my offer - tell me what you like - I might have it!

*WHO WANTS FREE PIPE TOBACCO!!!*


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well,

It looks like maybe I killed this thread - is everyone afraid that I'll send barnyard straw or something - even if I do, who cares - it's free.

Anyway - just for the heck of it - here is what I have available to send - unopened tins of

DaVinci - Dan Tobacco
Blue Note - Dan Tobacco
Old Dublin - Peterson
Penzance - Butera
KingFisher - Butera
Solace - C&D
Sherlock Holmes - Peterson

You can pick the two or three that you would like to try if you want.

There are several good bulk tobacco including MacBaren, Dunhill and McClellan - But I'll probably just keep those for myself - 

So, if you want some free pipe tobacco - let me know - I just hate to be the last participant on a PIF thread.

:w


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> It looks like maybe I killed this thread - is everyone afraid that I'll send barnyard straw or something - even if I do, who cares - it's free.
> 
> ...


don't sweat it.. this thread just moves slow sometimes!!! Heck - this time it's only been a week!

But those are some good tabaccies ya got there! I'd take you up on the offer if it weren't for...

gotta post another thread first!!!


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

joed said:


> It's still me - and I have some nice tobacco to share with someone - when you accept my offer - tell me what you like - I might have it!
> 
> *WHO WANTS FREE PIPE TOBACCO!!!*


I am new to the list and I would love some free tobacco. I also have something great to put into the box...

Some Dunhill Baby Bottom!

-Ice


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

icemncmth said:


> I am new to the list and I would love some free tobacco. I also have something great to put into the box...
> 
> Some Dunhill Baby Bottom!
> 
> -Ice


no offense there, iceman, but this being your first day/first post.... uh.... well.... most ppl don't like the idea of a 1st day/1st poster getting free stuff without an intro and hanging around for a short while before jumping in face first.... 
not trying to be a prick with ears, just stating facts.
i'm easy though, and if these guys are fine with it, that's cool with me.

i would ask that you post an intro in here or in the "new gorilla forum" so we can get to know a little bit more about you (as your profile doesn't provide much of an insight for us).

cool? cool.


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> no offense there, iceman, but this being your first day/first post.... uh.... well.... most ppl don't like the idea of a 1st day/1st poster getting free stuff without an intro and hanging around for a short while before jumping in face first....
> not trying to be a prick with ears, just stating facts.
> i'm easy though, and if these guys are fine with it, that's cool with me.
> 
> ...


I was just getting ready to do that..I had just finished my avatar...

And I don't have a problem with the first post thing....I would expect it!

-Ice


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the intro. i'm sure you could understand what i was getting at. i'm rather direct and come off like an a-hole sometimes.

welcome to CS.


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

To be honest...I posted just to see what the response would be...I was kind of putting my "toe" in the water....I was given the response I was looking for...

Anything else and I would have been kind of suspicious with this list!...


Thanks

-ice


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Free Pipe Tobacco - PIF*

So, after the little detour - I think that I'm still "IT". That being the case -

*Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco??*

:w


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

bump for Joe


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone want to play this game anymore?

Maybe I even have something you might like - I've been adding to my collection of tobacco tins hoping someone might want to play.

I have some english blends, nice areo's like divinci or plum cake, or some nice virginia blends. MacBarens, Peterson's, McClellans, Dan Tobacco - others.

I can't believe I'm begging to give away good pipe tobacco.

:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

joed said:


> Anyone want to play this game anymore?
> 
> Maybe I even have something you might like - I've been adding to my collection of tobacco tins hoping someone might want to play.
> 
> ...


bump 
:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Well,

It bugs me that I might be at the end of the PIF - So, I am going to promise enough stuff that you can keep a good PIF and have some good stuff to pass to the next one unless this thread dies with you.

I will pass at least 8 new tins of some pretty good tobacco - No bulk tobacco - no ziploc bags. I will continue to add to this list until it has all 8 tins listed that will be included in the pass -

Please feel free to claim the PIF at any time - Then, you may be pleasantly surprised by what ever I use to complete the package.

1.) 2 tins of Penzance 
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

OK ... this can't die. The only reason I haven't jumped on this earlier is that I didn't have great stuff to pass to the next person. I have since ordered a few goodies which should arrive shortly. I'll take your pipe tobacco Joe.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



SeanGAR said:


> OK ... this can't die. The only reason I haven't jumped on this earlier is that I didn't have great stuff to pass to the next person. I have since ordered a few goodies which should arrive shortly. I'll take your pipe tobacco Joe.


Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar - as well as a Crotchety Old Geezer. Just in case I can't locate your addy - please PM and maybe you can mention whatever you are finding your favorite pipe tobacco to be - It might help me select something that you might enjoy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



joed said:


> Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar - as well as a Crotchety Old Geezer. Just in case I can't locate your addy - please PM and maybe you can mention whatever you are finding your favorite pipe tobacco to be - It might help me select something that you might enjoy.


Sean,

The package is on the way - I'm sorry that a couple of the tins that I wanted to send were not available - this thread sat so long I wound up opening the DaVinci and Bluenote - So, I owe you two!

Anyway, I hope that you enjoy some of the tins that I did send.

0303 3430 0000 5064 6755


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

OK then ..... who wants some PIPE TOBACCO?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Damn, I wanted to try some of this Penzance. I missed two tins of Penzance.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



cameroncouch02 said:


> Damn, I wanted to try some of this Penzance. I missed two tins of Penzance.


Uhh ..... all you have to do is say "yes I'll take your tobacco" and you'll definately get some penzance as well as a few others that I like.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

PM Sent then.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



SeanGAR said:


> Uhh ..... all you have to do is say "yes I'll take your tobacco" and you'll definately get some penzance as well as a few others that I like.


:fu 
You Dog You!!!! - this silly PIF sat for weeks for me and you passed it in less than 24 hours!! I had to beg to get someone to take free pipe tobacco from me.:r

Oh well, I guess that comes to you from clean living and I still have a lot of sins to pay for.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



joed said:


> :fu
> You Dog You!!!! - this silly PIF sat for weeks for me and you passed it in less than 24 hours!! I had to beg to get someone to take free pipe tobacco from me.:r
> 
> Oh well, I guess that comes to you from clean living and I still have a lot of sins to pay for.


Had I checked this more often, I would have taken your offer of the Penzance.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



cameroncouch02 said:


> Had I checked this more often, I would have taken your offer of the Penzance.


no comment


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



joed said:


> no comment


If you want, you can still send me some.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



cameroncouch02 said:


> If you want, you can still send me some.


no comment


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



joed said:


> no comment


Why no comment again???


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Joe's PIF arrived today. 2 tins of Penzance, Dunhill Nightcap, a couple of McBarens that I have been wanting to try, Plum cake and Scottish mixture, C&G Solace, Dan Tobacco Founder's Reserve, & Peterson's Sweet Killarney. Thank you Joe, I'm really looking forward to trying these.

Cameron, you box didn't get mailed today ... I'll ship in the AM.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Don't worry man. Just whenever.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Before I forget.....Who wants some free tobacco.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



cameroncouch02 said:


> Before I forget.....Who wants some free tobacco.


bump


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



cameroncouch02 said:


> Before I forget.....Who wants some free tobacco.


BUMP!!...........There may be somebody on the fence ready to trade. I'm gonna let this simmer for a few days.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

I do!

PM sent
Stephen.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

Who wants some Free Tobacco?

I have been collecting baccy since 1996.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*

toppers


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



sgresso said:


> Who wants some Free Tobacco?
> 
> I have been collecting baccy since 1996.


Sounds great. sending pm.........


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


I have a FUN pack boxed and ready to ship.......Step right up!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


Still got it......(At least they are sealed. Maybe the tobacco will age while you are thinking about joining the PIF.) LOL


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Bump.........


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: I don't want to be the end of the PIF*



sgresso said:


> Who wants some Free Tobacco?
> 
> I have been collecting baccy since 1996.


Wow! Just got it in the mail. Awesome PIF. Many many samples. Mostly house blends with a few Lane and Mcclelland aromatics. A huge bag of Highland Targe. (Wanted to try some.)

Nice Play Steve!

( BTW I have to ask...........................Who would like some freakin free pipe tobacco?)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

smokinmojo said:


> WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


pssst... over here.

since you've been trying to get this moving, and taking the time to reply to my PMs...
i'll take your free tobacco.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

IHT said:


> pssst... over here.
> 
> since you've been trying to get this moving, and taking the time to reply to my PMs...
> i'll take your free tobacco.


The affore mentioned "FUN" pack is on its way.

0305 1720 0001 5308 9323


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

got home early from work and found the package from smokinmojo on the porch... had to open it before i went to the store and then picked up my son.

mucho, mucho more than i thought gets passed around.... thanks, Craige.










close ups of the tobacco's so you can see their names (i hope).










Craige sent me another tamper, one of the Aldo Velani pipes, 2 tubs of Ashton tobacco's (black parrot and brindle flake), a tin of Samuel Gawith's famed 1792 flake (which was tops of my "next to buy list"), a tin of Erinmore flake (i've seen before, but never tried or read up on it), and a not so small sampler baggie of Esoterica Margate.

wowzers.

well, i'm on the clock, huh? (since i was about to order more anyway - now's a good time.)

*who wants some free pipe tobacco?​*


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

IHT said:


> well, i'm on the clock, huh? (since i was about to order more anyway - now's a good time.)
> 
> *who wants some free pipe tobacco?​*


I do!!!!

PM Sent!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I do!!!!
> 
> PM Sent!!!


pm replied to.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Who wants some free tobacco!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Who wants some free tobacco!!!


Still Available!!!! Just went shopping and also got an order in from JR today!!! I have some really nice stuff to offer!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I do.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Who wants some crappy tobaccos?


----------



## Nirvana5253 (May 22, 2005)

hey not sure if im going about this right but im game if anyone wants to take mercy on a broke college student! thanks guys love the forum!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

since you are new here make sure you read how the PIf here works before you accept.

Stephen


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

bump again
who wants some baccy from me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nirvana5253 said:


> hey not sure if im going about this right but im game if anyone wants to take mercy on a broke college student! thanks guys love the forum!


uh... yep... a nice intro would be a great start.
maybe do a trade with some other members prior to jumping in here.
nothing personal.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## Nirvana5253 (May 22, 2005)

hey am i going about this right? im a college student in suburb chicago w/ a pipe and a few friends. we have a growing group of guys with pipes its awesome. i'd love to be on the recieving end of some tobacco from a more than generous gorilla. Thanks guys... love the site (ps if im doing this wrong some one please let me know. THANKS)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nirvana5253 said:


> hey am i going about this right? im a college student in suburb chicago w/ a pipe and a few friends. we have a growing group of guys with pipes its awesome. i'd love to be on the recieving end of some tobacco from a more than generous gorilla. Thanks guys... love the site (ps if im doing this wrong some one please let me know. THANKS)


please read the rules regarding the *PIF* before trying to get in. you must also offer up free tobacco to someone after accepting it from the person offering now!!

*It's not just a freebie!!*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

sgresso said:


> who wants some free tobacco?


OK!! Sombody really needs to jump on this offer!!! You DO want to be on the receiving side of Stephen's PIF when you have the chance!!!

Sombody out there step up!:sl


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a great package from IHT:

CAO Old Ironsides (Which is docked 5 miles from my house)
C&D Junkard Dog (this one was on my list to try)
McClelland's Oriental Mixture 14 (Sounds right up my ally)
Rattrays Old Gowrie (Tried to order this last week but JR was out of it)
Samual Gawith's Braken Flake (which he says smells like Urinal Cake but tastes great 










He took the time to read some of what I was enjoying and sent me things to match my taste. Thanks a lot!!!! Now I need to decide which to try first.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> He took the time to read some of what I was enjoying and sent me things to match my taste. Thanks a lot!!!! Now I need to decide which to try first.


i'm interested to hear what Old Ironsides is like. a lot of ppl talk about it in a positive way.

also, let me know what you think of the aroma from the Bracken Flake. you'll either love it or hate it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm interested to hear what Old Ironsides is like. a lot of ppl talk about it in a positive way.


I like it. I used to smoke it a whole lot--it's very flavorful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

sgresso said:


> who wants some free tobacco?


I'm getting off the fence so I DO.
PM being sent.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm interested to hear what Old Ironsides is like. a lot of ppl talk about it in a positive way.
> 
> also, let me know what you think of the aroma from the Bracken Flake. you'll either love it or hate it.


I just had a bowl of the Old Ironsides this evening. Very heavy Latakia flavor. There were also slight sweet and minty comonents. It smoked very cool even though I probably could have let the tin dry slightly. It also kept burning and did not need any relights accept for one, when I had to run into a store.

I have not openned the Braken yet. I have too many open tins and should probably dust one off before I open another. I have actually bought some Gawiths Squadron Leader and 1792 flake the same day I received your package!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Still haven't heard back from sgresso, I'd really like to give some of my tobacco away and maybe one of my homemade cheastnut pipe holders.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Root your package is on the way.
Sorry been busy with work and some family issues.
but its being shipped.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

No Problem man i understand, looking forward to your package.

Now

WHO WANTS WHAT I HAVE(pipe tobacco that is)???


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok ROOT; let's see what ya got!! (pipe tobacco that is)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

so .... who wants some free tobacco!?!?!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

hollywood said:


> so .... who wants some free tobacco!?!?!


Let's take this one back to the top for Hollywood


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

hollywood said:


> so .... who wants some free tobacco!?!?!


I will take some!!!

PM sent


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will take some!!!
> 
> PM sent


Rock on brother! PM sent. Out to you on Tuesday!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Now Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco???*


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Still up for grabs!!! I have a tin of Tobacco that just celabrated it's 3rd Birthday last week among other goodies for someone!!!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll take it! I've got some nice stuff to reciprocate now.

PM me if you need my address again.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'll take it! I've got some nice stuff to reciprocate now.
> 
> PM me if you need my address again.


I still have it. You are just sucker for punishment:

0103 8555 7498 0071 9727

Should be able to mail it out this afternoon for you!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will take some!!!
> 
> PM sent


a couple days behind, but on its way!! pm dc # to ya this afternoon..


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Who wants to get some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hadn't posted this yet, but I received and awesom selection from Root the other day!! A big tin of McClelland British Woods, Samuel Gawith's Commonwealth, and Dunhill Nightcap.

He also included some pipe cleaners and a great little vial of Everclear to clean with!!:al 

Also was a handmade pipe holder. Very generous contribution indeed!!

Thanks again Root!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, Hollywood sent his PIF, and a whole lot more!!!

I think it is safe to call this a bomb. You can read about it here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=346903#post346903


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Tobacco's still available everyone! Just let me know.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

PM sent.

I got a nice collection of home canned baccies for the next fella.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Its yours desert rat. I'll have it out in the next couple days.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

DesertRat: DC# 0103 8555 7498 3453 9971

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

OK, I'm up-

Who wants some Tobacco?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

i will take it


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

sgresso said:


> i will take it


Terrific! Send me your snailer.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been meaning to thank mike (Alpedhuez55) for the past couple days. Not only did he help me get a few pipes to allow for a good rotation he knocked me down with his PIF generosity.

He sent me:

a tin of Peterson Irish Oak
a tin of GL Pease Samarra
and 
a nice bag of Mister Green's Mixture from the Owl Shop

AND a very nice Bulldog bent pipe that is beautiful and ready to smoke. The bit is very tough so it's perfect for a biter like me.

Thanks so much Mike!


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Tobacco sent DC 0305 0830 0001 1203 9313

Happy puffing!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

so who wants some baccy?


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Got my care package from SUOrangeGuy today. 

Holy Cow, it looked like some insane shoplifter ran out of a tobacco store with his arms full and stuffed it all into a box! 

I turned the box upside down and out fell a bunch of tobacco, a pipe nail, a pipe stand, cigars, cigar cutter, and lord knows what else. 

Thanks Anthony, you couldn't know it, but I really needed the pipe stand, and a v cutter is my favorite cutter-a truly impressive gesture  .

Now somebody please tell me how to post trader feedback, this guy really needs some from me.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

sgresso said:


> so who wants some baccy?


BUMP!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

no one wasnt some baccy from me?
come on guys?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

sgresso said:


> no one wasnt some baccy from me?
> come on guys?


Oh, Oh, Oh. Pick me, Pick me. I will take your baccy, as long as its not grass clippings like last time.:r


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Done
and yes it will be grass clippings if you don't behave


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I need a salad with my meal anyway!!!

Who wants some pipe baccy?????


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I need a salad with my meal anyway!!!
> 
> Who wants some pipe baccy?????


I'll take it!!! Thanks

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO!


I DO!! Thank You very much kind sir.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Root said:


> I DO!! Thank You very much kind sir.


DC# 0303 1290 0000 4826 5692


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Got Smokinmojo's pif in today and this guy doesn't ship light.
Tins of Ashton's Original oldchurch and Pebblecut (which sounds yummy :dr and will be my next open tin).
A tin of Dunhill's Dunbar, murray's blended to boot
And a tin of Samuel Gawith's Grouse-moor.

Thank You Very Much Craige

James

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I need a salad with my meal anyway!!!
> 
> Who wants some pipe baccy?????


Zack "tossed" me some nice baccy samples:

Peterson Irish Oak- always in my rotation.
Holger Danske Mild Orange-smoking it now. smooth mild aromatic.
Mcclellands Blackwoods Flake- Maybe the best they make!
LJ Heart Burley- I often enjoy burley in the A.M.
G.L. Pease Cairo- It's new to me but with GLP I expect a nice blend.

Thanks bro!

Craige


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO!

This stuff is getting old sitting in the box waiting to find a good home, will you please help the poor tobacco and give it some place warm to live.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Hate to see Homeless Tobacco Im new to Pipes send me that poor old BACCY!!

Drrgill


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Hate to see Homeless Tobacco Im new to Pipes send me that poor old BACCY!!
> 
> Drrgill


i'm with Drrgill


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry watson, Drrgill got in before ya, you'll have to pif off of him.

Drrgill just pm an addy and the mail person might be very kind to u in a couple of days. 

Root


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

OK WATSON your next I sent you a PM for your Addy.

Drrgill


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd like to get in on this. I've got a lot of local blends. What's the best way to ship pipe tobacco?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> I'd like to get in on this. I've got a lot of local blends. What's the best way to ship pipe tobacco?


Welcome Burinator...I am new to pipes but....the way I have shipped tobacco and cigars...is to place each sample in a zip lock bag...then place that with any tins in a larger ziplock bag and send them Priority mail...you can get the priority boxes in diffeent sizes for free at the post office....priority shipping is $4.05.

As far as how you get in we are ahead of ourselves a little....PIF is Pay it forward...You can go to the cigar PIF and read the rules this thread was started based on this concept just with Tobacco instead of cigars. Root is sending me Tobacco have not got it yet...then I will send tobacco to Watson..then it is up to him.

Welcome to CS and the Pipe Forum

Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Lets get this going again now that I have ample time to smoke. Not shure who is up next. If need be I will send some out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Watson, I believe needs to step up and spread the love as he was drrgill's PIF


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Root said:


> Watson, I believe needs to step up and spread the love as he was drrgill's PIF


correct... will PM him here this afternoon.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> correct... will PM him here this afternoon.


IHT.....This my fault I have not sent Watson his Package....Since he is in the UK I asked if he had any special requets and I would send it to him...I should have his package today or tomorrow and will mail this weekend.... I do have the package from Root....

Thanks Drrgill


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drrgill said:


> IHT.....This my fault I have not sent Watson his Package....Since he is in the UK I asked if he had any special requets and I would send it to him...I should have his package today or tomorrow and will mail this weekend.... I do have the package from Root....
> 
> Thanks Drrgill


cool, thanks for the info.

i would rather wait for Watson to get his package before posting "who wants...." than have a couple of people still waiting for theirs because some want this thing to move so quickly... <--- but that's just me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> cool, thanks for the info.
> 
> i would rather wait for Watson to get his package before posting "who wants...." than have a couple of people still waiting for theirs because some want this thing to move so quickly... <--- but that's just me.


I agree. We can hold off until everyone gets squared away. Smack him a round a bit Gill.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I agree. We can hold off until everyone gets squared away. Smack him a round a bit Gill.


OK WATSONS Package is on the way sorry for the delay guys..

Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe we should just revamp. If it is ok with you guys, someone shoot me their addy and I will get something out there. Opinions?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe we should just revamp. If it is ok with you guys, someone shoot me their addy and I will get something out there. Opinions?


it takes a while for mail to get across the "pond".


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

ok. chaps, i've got it now. (i've filled the persian slipper )

who wants some pipe tobacco?

its english blends , no aromatic but some really good stuff if you want to give it a try.

again be patient if i dont get back straight away ( i'm a busy man what with the practice etc. and writing up the journal for the great detective )


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd be glad to take your tobacco Watson.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Hellraiser said:


> I'd be glad to take your tobacco Watson.


Nevermind, I just remembered I'll be leaving town on Monday for 3 weeks so it would be best to skip me.


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

no problem Hellraiser. i say again.

anyone want pipe tobacco?


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

one more time before this tobacco is donated to the watson home for unwanted & orphaned baccy.!!

who wants some pipe tobbaco?:s


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Awesome deal watson...ive been thinking about getting into the pipe thing. Just don't know enough yet to go out and buy any pipe though.


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

White 97 Jimmy, looks like it's yours.
pm me with your addy and i'll get it off to you.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

watson said:


> White 97 Jimmy, looks like it's yours.
> pm me with your addy and i'll get it off to you.


nuts, now I run across this thread
:hn


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

sorry Beadle boy, someone got in before you.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Watson-

Sorry about that...I think you read my post wrong.

Although I would really love to get some free pipe tobacco, I have not even purchased a pipe yet. I went a bit overboard on the cigar purchases lately, and have to hold off until I do a bit more research on pipes. 

I was just mentioning that you were being generous and a great BOTL. I didn't mean to take the PIF from anyone. 

Guess, I shouldn't post here until I buy a pipe! Sorry once again! You can pass this along to someone who already owns a pipe.


James


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

ok James no problem. i've sent the pif off today to caskwith . i think he was the next one who asked, i am not sure, if i'm wrong please forgive me guys as i had to get it away today because i'm away myself (work) for at least a week and have not had the time to go through replies, as it got a little confused because someone wanted it then could not then james or me got it wrong, anyways i dont suppose it really matters.!!:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Watson-
> 
> Sorry about that...I think you read my post wrong.
> 
> ...


Hummm now what can i do about that................


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Now now....if I get started on another hobby, that means less money to bomb everyone else with!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Now now....if I get started on another hobby, that means less money to bomb everyone else with!


u need to wrrie about I'm about to send u. if u meet me at the spot u can get it there I'm enroute


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

let's get this sh*t back on topic and the task at hand, please.

A) who's up? who's receiving the PIF? is it Watson sending to Caskwith.

B) please keep the other chit-chat to a minimum. we need to get this thing back to the well oiled machine it was. we have plenty of PM storage space you can use, or open a new topic. not saying all chit-chat, but lets not start entire conversations inside the PIF thread.

if you've never done a PIF or have questions, to quote bob marley, _"don't jump in the water if you can't swim."_ don't head first in here if you don't know what you're doing.

topic will be closed until i get a PM from the person sending the PIF and the person receiving the PIF at this time.
if there is no person receiving the PIF, it is back on the person who is sending the PIF (watson - i do believe, but if that's wrong, it just shows how this has gotten away from us/me).

so, i need two PMs, please.
thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, since i never received any PMs, i asked PDS to re-open the topic and we'll start it all over again, fresh.

i will start it back off "on the good foot".

who wants some free pipe tobacco?

ps - it'll take me a bit to get it to you, don't have much in stock.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I got ya Greg, no rush. If you want we can go ahead and I will offer up my end to the next guy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I got ya Greg, no rush. If you want we can go ahead and I will offer up my end to the next guy.


alright, send me a PM with your addy (or you can tell me over skype whenever i get on next).

give it a day before you offer yours up, i don't want us to get in a huge rush and be ahead of ourselves, and some ppl may not know this is back up yet.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

what, I missed this again?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I got ya Greg, no rush..


yours is ordered, hopefully here early next week, then i'll get it out to you ASAP.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

"_*ZACK*_" aka, Kayak Rat.

my shipment gets delivered today, i will try to rebox during lunch (if it's there at that time) and send you your PIF.

nuthin special, just a couple tins you might like. :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

0305 0830 0002 4530 4463


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> 0305 0830 0002 4530 4463


Thank you sir. I will post when it arrives and offer up my PIF then.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what in the hell, zack?? do they not have a post office withing 100 miles of your house? are they sending it literally by SNAIL mail?? hell, it went out THURSDAY.... you should've gotten it saturday, and it's still not there today?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

You are mailing something to Arkansas and expecting it to get there on a normal schedule? :r 

Sorry. Ignore that... didn't realize you were already familiar with our ways.  

The red-headed mailman on our route thinks "fast" means to go without a meal or something. I swear he is so late sometimes that he doesn't get here til the next day. :gn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> what in the hell, zack?? do they not have a post office withing 100 miles of your house? are they sending it literally by SNAIL mail?? hell, it went out THURSDAY.... you should've gotten it saturday, and it's still not there today?


Always gotta pick on the po states. Received Gregs end today and he went above and beyond.

1 Tin of CAO Old Ironside
1 Tin of McClellands #14
1 Tin of Sam Gawiths Squadron Leader
1 Tin of Esoterica Penzance

Thank you very much Greg. I have sampled all of these and had been looking at buying them. Great sampler.

*WHO WANTS FREE PIPE BACCY?!!!*


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can I get in on this yet?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Not sure if the PIF has restrictions or not. Will hafta wait for IHT to log on.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Didnt find any reason why, shoot me your addy in a pm.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

so is it a deal? i'll leave allowing him in up to you, kayak rat.
i'm not big on the idea, but he's a fellow arKANSAN, so you may want to show him some love (not that kinda love).

are you familiar with how this works? if not, please read the first page.
we just had a misunderstanding which caused us to reset this PIF a few weeks ago, hoping it doesnt' happen again.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I got ya covered Greg. Leave it to the Arkansas boys.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm expecting mine soon. So who's next?

Anybody want some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Suggestion: Last time people would offer up before they received their end and when a person or two got behind, it was utter caos. I understand you trust me Gerald but if you dont mind, can you wait to post you offer until you either get my package in hand or till you get a routing number. No scolding going on, just an idea to help keep the pass running smoothly. IHT, you may want to chime in on this wiht your thoughts.

PS: Your package should go out on Mon. I was busy with the yard yesterday and missed the post office.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Suggestion: Last time people would offer up before they received their end and when a person or two got behind, it was utter caos. I understand you trust me Gerald but if you dont mind, can you wait to post you offer until you either get my package in hand or till you get a routing number. No scolding going on, just an idea to help keep the pass running smoothly. IHT, you may want to chime in on this wiht your thoughts.


i agree completely.

i would like it if we would wait to offer up free pipe tobacco until after you've received your from the person who preceeded you.

there were a few days when we had 3 people on the hook in less than a days time... that's a little overboard, IMO.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dang. Thought I had it figured out at last. 

Cancel that, people. Move along-- no free tobacco here yet. :sl


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent addition IHT. Thanks


madurofan said:


> Since the cigar PIF's work so well thought we might try one with pipe tobacco. Similar guidelines to the cigar PIF. You offer up free tobacco, your choice. I'm thinking about two ounces of something you like to smoke. Whoever responds has 24 hours to post the next offer.
> 
> I'll go ahead and start.
> 
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for starting it up. i was just adding that because someone asked, and a little while ago, it got outta hand and we lost track of who was what.. had to restart it all up.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks for starting it up. i was just adding that because someone asked, and a little while ago, it got outta hand and we lost track of who was what.. had to restart it all up.


We've never been known to get ahead of ourselves here in the jungle:mn.

And we definitly don't spout incomprehensible acronyms nearly enough.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Alright Gerald, your package will be heading out when the mail is picked up. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Got it. Sheesh! I'm not worthy! There must be a dozen items here.

Now it's time for FREE PIPE TOBACCO!!!
Who wants it?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure, why not, twist my arm.

I'll be happy to play.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

You got it!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

designwise1 said:


> You got it!


I got it indeed!!!!:r

Nice Pass.

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE TOBACCO?*


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I got it indeed!!!!:r
> 
> Nice Pass.
> 
> *WHO WANTS SOME FREE TOBACCO?*


I would love to sample some of your stash! Sending PM.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> I would love to sample some of your stash! Sending PM.


On the way 0306 1070 0003 0260 2510:z .


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

madurofan said:


> On the way 0306 1070 0003 0260 2510:z .


Just arrived... Wow, just wow!

G.L. Pease Ravens Wing - 57g tin
McClelland's Frog Morton On The Town - 100g tin
McClelland's Frog Morton Across The Pond - large sample
McClelland's Frog Morton On The Bayou - large sample
Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls - large sample 
IRC Three Star Royal - pouch

Thanks Bill for the amazing PIF

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO? WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO??WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Can i get in on this or do i need a few trades and stuff first. If I can get in I give my word i'll play fair and square.

Thank's Mike B.
:u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

brakeless1 said:


> Can i get in on this or do i need a few trades and stuff first. If I can get in I give my word i'll play fair and square.
> 
> Thank's Mike B.
> :u


we would prefer if you had a few trades first (or been around longer). i'd be glad to help you out on that, but i'm out of the country.

i'll leave it up to the guy who would be sending you the tobacco. 
make sure you read the first couple posts to see how this works.


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

No problem thank you sir.
thank's 
Mike B.
:u


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I read the whole 18 page thread and i'm fine with it. I am within walking distance from a tobacco shop and Ready to p.i.f.
:u

Mike B.

[email protected]


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

brakeless1 said:


> I read the whole 18 page thread and i'm fine with it. I am within walking distance from a tobacco shop and Ready to p.i.f.
> :u
> 
> Mike B.
> ...


Mike,

Disregard the PM I sent. (I was just offering to do a trade outside of the PIF). As far as Im concerned you are welcome to the PIF......Its on you now bro!

PM your address.

Thanks 
Craige


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

brakeless1 said:


> I read the whole 18 page thread and i'm fine with it. I am within walking distance from a tobacco shop and Ready to p.i.f.
> :u
> 
> Mike B.


sounds good with me, mike.
here's a tip for your viewing pleasure.
>go into your "user controls" on the top left of the page.
>select "edit options"
>scroll down to "thread display options"
>there you will find an option to show "40 posts per page"

then this topic will only be 7 pages long.


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank's guy's i am ready to play.
:u
Mike B.


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank's again guy's.
I'm in.
:u


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

brakeless1 said:


> Thank's again guy's.
> I'm in.
> :u


DC# 0306 1070 0003 8782 9291


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> DC# 0306 1070 0003 8782 9291


Thank's smokinmojo!!!!!!! 

I recieved a very nice package today. Enjoying the erinmore flake right now.
Nice selection you sent there Sir. Thank's again.
:u 
Mike B.


----------



## brakeless1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Who's next!!!!! Who want's some free tobacco!!!!*

Mike B.
:u


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

brakeless1 said:


> *Who's next!!!!! Who want's some free tobacco!!!!*
> 
> Mike B.
> :u


I do and I also have lots of good stuff to spread around to the next pipe-chimp.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since we're getting a lot of "newbies" in on the pipe baccy PIF, i would ask that you all start to use the "trader ratings". some of us don't need any more, but some of the new guys who have a big fat "0" and have "payed it forward" would probably deserve to get a trader feedback from the person that was on the receiving end.
not really "trades", but doing your part of a PIF is just as good, IMO.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> since we're getting a lot of "newbies" in on the pipe baccy PIF, i would ask that you all start to use the "trader ratings". some of us don't need any more, but some of the new guys who have a big fat "0" and have "payed it forward" would probably deserve to get a trader feedback from the person that was on the receiving end.
> not really "trades", but doing your part of a PIF is just as good, IMO.


I have to agree with greg on this one, it will make things run a little smoother in here when deciding if someone should be included.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

So hows the next PIF going??


I don't see a reply to the last Gorilla wanting the baccy???


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

guys, i just got back from s. Korea late last night. i took off from my hotel around 4pm Sat night (local time here) and when i got home, i just wanted a shower and sleep.

when i get a chance, i'll PM these guys what's up, then i'll keep you all informed.

but if it's all jacked up, then that's the last of the newbies in this PIF.
------
update: got a reply from moogjuke. he and brakeless1 have yet to correspond via PM. brakeless1 hasn't logged in since the 8th. i'll give this a couple days.


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

*Sorry!*

My apologies, fellow apes. I did not PM "brakeless" to get the ball rolling. Sorry again for the inconvenience, but I hope to offer some good baccy to the next primate out there.

Lots of love from the District of Columbia-

moogjuke


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the reply. 
there's someone else that might have to step into "brakeless1" spot (and send you tobacco), as he offered to help due to the last re-start of the PIF.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks for the reply.
> there's someone else that might have to step into "brakeless1" spot (and send you tobacco), as he offered to help due to the last re-start of the PIF.


I can take it up. Just let me know when we find out one way or the other.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Was thinking about getting into this...this PIF going or is it mostly dead?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Neuromancer said:


> Was thinking about getting into this...this PIF going or is it mostly dead?


it will be re-started here shortly. i need to contact 1 more person and we'll be going again.

so far, it seems brakeless1 has gone AWOL after getting his end. he offered it up again, someone took it up, but that's when he stopped logging in (last login - last time i checked - was the 8th, 3 days after he got this end).

-----

i just PM'ed the person who offered to "pay it forward" the next time we hit a snag, waiting on a reply from him. if he is able to take up "brakeless1" slack, then moogjuke is the next target. <-- we won't "re-offer" and leave the rightful recipient out in the cold.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Sorry!*



moogjuke said:


> My apologies, fellow apes. I did not PM "brakeless" to get the ball rolling. Sorry again for the inconvenience, but I hope to offer some good baccy to the next primate out there.
> 
> Lots of love from the District of Columbia-
> 
> moogjuke


I got the go-ahead from "he who tamps shallow"(IHT) and he said I could start this up again.

Shoot me your snailer and I bet I can scrounge up some scraps of baccy I got laying around. Lets keep this thing going.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Sorry!*



Kayak_Rat said:


> I got the go-ahead from "he who tamps shallow"(IHT) and he said I could start this up again.
> 
> Shoot me your snailer and I bet I can scrounge up some scraps of baccy I got laying around. Lets keep this thing going.


big props to kayak rat for stepping up and taking over where a newb (brakeless1) dropped the ball.
this is the type of selfless act that makes clubstogie a great place to call home, and shows the type of character Zack is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Sorry!*



IHT said:


> big props to kayak rat for stepping up and taking over where a newb (brakeless1) dropped the ball.
> this is the type of selfless act that makes clubstogie a great place to call home, and shows the type of character Zack is.


Thanks to you kayak rat for being a Great Gorilla.

Greg, are we going to put some stipulations on newb use of this Pif because this is a great service and i hate to see it muddled up. Just wondering.

Root


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak Rat & bump...

Brakeless1 & ding...


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

lets keep this ball a rolling!
i will take that pipe baccy scraps !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Sorry!*



Root said:


> Greg, are we going to put some stipulations on newb use of this Pif because this is a great service and i hate to see it muddled up. Just wondering.
> 
> Root


yes, i planned to. sorry, still dealing with jet-lag and was pretty busy last night with my sons cub scouts, etc.

i'll update the first post here today sometime, still doing my expense report, and i have some other junk i have to do at work before the weekend. basically it will be that newbies have to have a +2 trader score and be here a certain amount of time, similar to the requirements to have your name in the CS address book (kayak rat had that idea about the address book - i didn't even know there was a requirement for that).
yep, not really too pleased with the screwups being caused by poor communication/newbie-ness.

_*as it stands now: Kayak Rat is sending tobacco to Moogjuke because brakeless1 was suppose to send it to him and hasn't logged back in since the 8th.*_


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

sgresso said:


> lets keep this ball a rolling!
> i will take that pipe baccy scraps !


Sorry, SG...you're a little out of sync...brakeless1 took the last PIF and made the offer which moogjuke accepted however brakeless1 crapped out on the PIF (hasn't been on in almost 2 weeks and hasn't sent out his end of the PIF...ya think he's avoidin' the board?) so Kayak Rat offered to make good on it and will be sending to moogjuke...after which moogjuke should be making the "who wants" offer...did I get that right, Greg?

PS - ...and speaking of absinthe, SG, I'd love to hear more...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Neuromancer said:


> brakeless1 took the last PIF and made the offer which moogjuke accepted however brakeless1 crapped out on the PIF (hasn't been on in almost 2 weeks and hasn't sent out his end of the PIF...ya think he's avoidin' the board?) so Kayak Rat offered to make good on it and will be sending to moogjuke...after which moogjuke should be making the "who wants" offer...did I get that right, Greg?


that is what happened. I am going to leave a trader feedback for brakeless1. nobody else needs to.
BUT...
we are not offering up "free pipe tobacco" until the person receives it from the last person. that is when they will come make their offer of "who wants free pipe tobacco".

the changed i made to the first post in this topic, but just in case others haven't read it in a while.

*--- Edited by IHT ---
just so you know, this is how it works, from a reply to someone else on here.



brado said:



I may sound stupid, but what's a PIF?

BTW, I'll take the free pipe tob, if you haven't gotten rid of it yet! 

Click to expand...

PIF = Pay it Forward.

how does it work?
someone says, "who wants free pipe tobacco?"
the next person to say, "i want free pipe tobacco!"
the one offering it gets their address via PM and sends them a small selection of pipe tobacco - about 4 tins or so (some people like to go over the top), but this is a way for us to share some of our favorite blends (new unopened tins, of course - or a blend from a local shop in baggie).
once the person who is receiving the tobacco gets theirs from the offerer, then they are on the hook to offer up free pipe tobacco the same way it was done before them, and the cycle repeats.
also, it's not cool to turn around and send out the pipe tobacco you just got.
i suggest that you sit back and watch how it works, take part in a trade or two and spend some time on here before you jump in.

hope that helps.

UPDATE: NEWBIES NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST A +2 TRADER RATING TO GET IN ON THIS AND BE HERE AT LEAST 2 MONTHS AND HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS. NO EXCEPTIONS.*


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> ...*UPDATE: NEWBIES NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST A +2 TRADER RATING TO GET IN ON THIS AND BE HERE AT LEAST 2 MONTHS AND HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS. NO EXCEPTIONS.*


 Bravo...


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*"UPDATE: NEWBIES NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST A +2 TRADER RATING TO GET IN ON THIS AND BE HERE AT LEAST 2 MONTHS AND HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS. NO EXCEPTIONS."*

*Thank you Greg!  *


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

ok thats fine.
Sorry for the confusion

IHT - no problem, i should've been more clear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Greg, that should work fine. 


Root


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

Gents...Let me also say thanks to Kayak and the other Greybacks here who helped me help this PIF keep going. While I am very much a newbie, I hope to be a valued member of the community.

All the best--

moogjuke


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ya know, I just can't understand guys like brakeless1...ya come here and see this fantastic community and you want to take part...and you get excited and want to jump into trades and PIF's, but you know you can't keep up your end of it...so for a few sticks or a few tins you sacrifice it all and make off with a PIF or a pass and sacrifice the chance to become a part of all of this...I dunno, that just doesn't make sense to me...at least be a mench and come on and say you got into trouble and you'll do your best to fix the problem, but ignoring it doesn't make it go away, and the longer you wait the worse the problem gets until you hit a point where you can never return...I've been here a little over a year now and made some great friends both on the boards and locally, and you can't put a value on that...but enough of my waxing philosophical...on with the PIF!!!

Just my :2 ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Neuromancer said:


> Ya know, I just can't understand guys like brakeless1...ya come here and see this fantastic community and you want to take part...and you get excited and want to jump into trades and PIF's, but you know you can't keep up your end of it...so for a few sticks or a few tins you sacrifice it all and make off with a PIF or a pass and sacrifice the chance to become a part of all of this...I dunno, that just doesn't make sense to me...at least be a mench and come on and say you got into trouble and you'll do your best to fix the problem, but ignoring it doesn't make it go away, and the longer you wait the worse the problem gets until you hit a point where you can never return...I've been here a little over a year now and made some great friends both on the boards and locally, and you can't put a value on that...but enough of my waxing philosophical...on with the PIF!!!
> 
> Just my :2 ...


while i tend to agree on most parts, sometimes things happen we dont' know about. still, *communication* is the key to everything, especially an online forum like this one where people put their trust in someone.
anyway, no need to worry about him right now. he's been dealt with using the tools any member can use to show where he's screwed up. if he comes back, he comes back. if he doesn't, we'll move on and keep up the good work due to the great members we have here. in life, there are always those who will take advantage of the kindness of others - this may be one of those instances.
we don't need to worry about him anymore, let's move on.


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

You also never know exactly what happened to the guy. Give him the benefit of the doubt. 

For example, my father had serious open-heart surgery on Tuesday, which was the reason why I was late in checking up on brakeless. 

You just never know...but that doesn't excuse his error.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

moogjuke said:


> You also never know exactly what happened to the guy. Give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> For example, my father had serious open-heart surgery on Tuesday, which was the reason why I was late in checking up on brakeless.
> 
> You just never know...but that doesn't excuse his error.


I gave brakeless the benefit when I agreed to sending the PIF. He wanted to do a trade in addition. (That is where I used caution.)

I hope you are right and he has just stumbled in communication. At least we have guidelines in place now!

Craige


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

moogjuke said:


> You also never know exactly what happened to the guy. Give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> For example, my father had serious open-heart surgery on Tuesday, which was the reason why I was late in checking up on brakeless.
> 
> You just never know...but that doesn't excuse his error.


Normally, if someone had some history here, I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt, however, there have been several instances where someone new has wanted to jump into a PIF, has been allowed to, has received the PIF, failed to send out their end, and disappeared...when someone gets a PIF and vanishes, doesn't log on for two weeks, it's apparent that the benefit of the doubt doesn't fit...it only takes five minutes to log on and find the thread and explain you've had an emergency and you'll be back and straighten things out in a few...the guy got his PIF, and hasn't logged on in two weeks...not much room for "benefit" there...if he even does come back, he's gonna have a lot of apologizin' to do...:hn

IHT - enough talking about this in this topic. if you want to discuss it, take it to PM with the others that want to discuss it. not picking on your post, neuro, just using it to get my point across.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

status, please, moogjuke?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Took a little digging but I found the receipt with the DC number. This is what I got:

Label/Receipt Number: 0479 8235 1230 0202 2974
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 1:59 pm on October 28, 2006 in WASHINGTON, DC 20009


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

I was away all weekend, thus the late response.

I got some great stuff from the Rat. I'm especially looking forward to the GL Pease blend. What a nice guy...he also threw in some stogies!

Big thanks to the KayakRat.

NOW, I must proclaim...

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???*


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeee-hiii!!!!!!!! We're back up and running.

The ball is in the air... somebody catch it!!!


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Bump, for the mentally challenged.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Bump, for the mentally challenged.


Since you called me out...

I'll take it!

I think I have some strange to offer up - so I'll take designwise1's tobak and offer out my own to whomever wants it!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nooner said:


> Since you called me out...
> 
> I'll take it!
> 
> I think I have some strange to offer up - so I'll take designwise1's tobak and offer out my own to whomever wants it!


you may be taking "*moogjuke's*"... designwise1 is just bumping the topic as well since we're back up and running...


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

Dude, you get the tobacco, but what the heck is your username??? IT looks all white.

Please PM me your address.

All the best-- 

moog



Nooner said:


> Since you called me out...
> 
> I'll take it!
> 
> I think I have some strange to offer up - so I'll take designwise1's tobak and offer out my own to whomever wants it!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

moogjuke said:


> Dude, you get the tobacco, but what the heck is your username??? IT looks all white.
> 
> Please PM me your address.
> 
> ...


Just call him puddin'.


----------



## moogjuke (Oct 1, 2006)

Address received. Will ship no later than monday and will PM DC # as soon as I have.

Heavy love--

moog


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

okay - so who wants some aged pipe tobak?

IHT - we've changed how "fast" we re-offer the pipe tobacco, Nooner. we now wait to offer it up only after you've received it from the previous offerer. yes, it slows it down, but it keeps things from becoming mega-F'ed up.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> IHT - we've changed how "fast" we re-offer the pipe tobacco, Nooner. we now wait to offer it up only after you've received it from the previous offerer. yes, it slows it down, but it keeps things from becoming mega-F'ed up.


oops... :al

will offer soon - the package is on it's way!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> IHT - we've changed how "fast" we re-offer the pipe tobacco, Nooner. we now wait to offer it up only after you've received it from the previous offerer. yes, it slows it down, but it keeps things from becoming mega-F'ed up.


oops... :al

will offer soon - the package is on it's way! 

I was beginning to wonder what is wrong with my tobacco that I hadn't received a claim yet!!! I've managed to acquire some pretty good Stuff!!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay - the 'baccy is here - quite the selection, pictures to follow.

So....

*Who Wants it?*


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn...I'd jump in here if I wasn't already doing another deal with you...ah, well...I'll wait and let someone else take it...


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll take your tobacco.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

tedski said:


> I'll take your tobacco.


done!

Please send me your addy and I'll get the package out Monday.

Hope you like Latakia!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pssst - nooner, could you give moogjuke a trader rating/comment? thanks.

i think PIF's are a better judge of character than a "bomb" or some trades - the guy gets his end first, then has to stick around and pay it forward to the next guy he doesn't even know...
plus it'll help the newer guys get some trader ratings under their belts.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Nooner said:


> done!
> Please send me your addy and I'll get the package out Monday.
> Hope you like Latakia!!!


PM sent.

I can hang with Latakia blends.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Pkg received. Thanks for the nice selection Nooner!

So who wants to be the next receiver of some FREE Tobacco?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

tedski said:


> Pkg received. Thanks for the nice selection Nooner!
> 
> So who wants to be the next receiver of some FREE Tobacco?


*I DO!!!!!*
PM sent


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

OK ... you win! I received your addy via PM and will mail the package out on Friday.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

OK..so where's this at? I wanna play...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> OK..so where's this at? I wanna play...


I am waiting to receive my package from Tedski. He gave me a Tracking number on Friday, but the USPS seems to be going into their holiday slowdown mode. I am hoping it is on my doorstep when I get home from work in about an hour.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, Tedski's package arrived. There were a few puches of Aromatics and a bunch of little bagies filled with Sampler sized portions of about 14 different blends!!!

I am starting out with a bowl of Squadron Leader as I typ this. I have a couple of tins of this, but have not gotten around to trying it yet. It is very nice smooth smoking blend

Now it is time

Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco


Yes!!! Me!!! PM sent...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, Tedski's package arrived.


don't forget to leave a trader rating now for this PIF when you receive the package.
thanks.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Yes!!! Me!!! PM sent...


Oh man, and to think I called you the nerdiest guy on the board the other day and now you want my tobacco??? You do not know what you are getting yourself into...But it is yours!!!

Be Very Afraid


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Oh man, *and to think I called you the nerdiest guy on the board the other day* and now you want my tobacco??? You do not know what you are getting yourself into...But it is yours!!!
> 
> Be Very Afraid


You did? And I missed it? Darn...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> You did? And I missed it? Darn...


Anyone who writes a post about what Billy Mumy looks like as an adult is as nerdy as all the guys who were going to play D&D online together put together


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Anyone who writes a post about what Billy Mumy looks like as an adult is as nerdy as all the guys who were going to play D&D online together put together


Hey...he's been on TV recently...he was in Babylon 5 as an alien, and then he and his daughter starred in the most recent Twilight Zone remake attempt (the Forest Whitaker one)...they were in a sequel episode to that famous original TW he made about the kid that just wished people away...hmmm...wishing people away...nah, I'll wait until I'm sure you mailed the tobaccy...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*NEWS FLASH: This just in...literally:*

Got Alpedhuez55's Pipe Tobacco PIF about an hour ago...in it was a great selection:

Tin of GL Pease Odyssey - a favorite...gonna cellar this puppy...
Bag of David Ehrlich Balkan #1 - Hmmm...I wonder...
Bag of Peretti's British Blend - English
Bag of Peretti's Blend D-7485 - English/Is that Deer Tongue I smell?
Bag of Owl Shop Harkness Tower - Balkan
Bag of Owl Shop Bancroft Tower - Va/Per w/Lat?

Someone likes their English blends, but then so do I...all sorts of new goodies to taste...and with my predilection for Va/Pers can you guess which I'm gonna taste first?

And now, and now (hey, I've been saving up for this for a while!)...and now:

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO???*

PS - And while I await a response I'm gonna go smoke a pipe...

PSS - Oh, btw, I've got the box packed and ready to go...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> *NEWS FLASH: This just in...literally:*
> 
> Got Alpedhuez55's Pipe Tobacco PIF about an hour ago...in it was a great selection:
> 
> ...


I do!Just getting backinto pipes and I could use some samples...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

So, does this work the same as the cigar PIF? I put together some samples for the next guy? I just put in an order for about 8 tins so I will have some to share in a few days.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> So, does this work the same as the cigar PIF? I put together some samples for the next guy? I just put in an order for about 8 tins so I will have some to share in a few days.


Yep, and you're on...PM me your address...when you get my package of free pipe tobacco then it's up to you to offer free pipe tobacco for the next guy who wants to claim it..and boy are you in for a, ah, ah, well, just wait and see...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarGal said:


> I put together some samples for the next guy?


samples = unopened tins (or baggies from a B&M).
research this thread to see previous examples.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> samples = unopened tins (or baggies from a B&M).
> research this thread to see previous examples.


Already did...not many pictures, though. I think I know what to send. I have an order due any day from 4noggins.com and I bought some blends at the B&M I am willing to share. I will wait to post the offer like Neuro said. I don't think the next guy will be disappointed in my offering.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Heads up, Marianne...on it's way...d/c# 04805216652007070371...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Too bad we don't have a bugged-eyed smilie because that was what I was when I opened this package from Neuromancer. Thanks Mark, for the early Christmas present-gotta go smoke now. Hmmm, which one first?

Here's the deal:

Rattray's 3 Noggins Full
C&D Bayou Night
C&D Kajun Cake
C&D Briar Fox
Dunhill Elizabethan
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
And 3 pouches from B&M
A beautiful Blue tamper(quickly replaces my $1.98 tool)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh Yeah! Who wants some free TOBACCO??????

Come on, ya know you want it


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK Marianne you twisted my arm! Its about time I get into this, I take some baccy. PM sent!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> OK Marianne you twisted my arm! Its about time I get into this, I take some baccy. PM sent!


Thanks for stepping up. Brave man! Package is going out this a.m.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here ya go 0305 2710 0002 2951 2045

Merry Christmas!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Here ya go 0305 2710 0002 2951 2045
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks you have a super Christmas yourself!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got Marianne's package today. Super sweet! Thank you so very much. I cant wait to try the moonshine with a few swigs of moonshine that I have (coconut or reg. white lightning) choices, choices. "Brave man" my arse you sent me running with tail tucked and wimpering :r .

Alright here goes!

Who want some baccy?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry forgot the Pic.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Someone must want Coy's baccy? Come on guys.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think that they are just waiting for it to get some age on it! Or maybe I will have to sample and write some reviews :r . It taunts me everynight, Saying smoke me, me next, no no me, its my turn! You would think with some of the recent pipe bombs that you would have more takers.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

All right, I've been lurking around this thread long enough. If you'll have me, I'll go for some pipe tobacco!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> All right, I've been lurking around this thread long enough. If you'll have me, I'll go for some pipe tobacco!


PM me your addy and it will probally go out tues. (I am moving this weekend)


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ghostrider here is the DC # 0461 8270 2190 0604 5720


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> Ghostrider here is the DC # 0461 8270 2190 0604 5720


WOO HOO!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone feel we should move this to the reviews section and sticky it there?
just an idea i had.
thoughts on this?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> anyone feel we should move this to the reviews section and sticky it there?
> just an idea i had.
> thoughts on this?


I don't think there is anything wrong with moving it there. Be a good place considering we would post reviews on the new baccy 

I say move it.

Shawn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> anyone feel we should move this to the reviews section and sticky it there?
> just an idea i had.
> thoughts on this?


Since it is a trade in a way I think you should leave it as a sticky in the general forum. The thread doesn't offer much in the way of tobacco review.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with moving it there. Be a good place considering we would post reviews on the new baccy
> 
> I say move it.
> 
> Shawn


that was my thinking... move it to where we could then _review_ the tobaccos... generate some more discussions in that area.

we've got a chitload of stickies in here already, this one deals with tobacco. it would just take a click to see it... same as now.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Received my package from livwire yesterday, I'll have to post pics this evening.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Received my package from livwire yesterday, I'll have to post pics this evening.


Aren't you forgetting something???


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Aren't you forgetting something???


:tpd: 
and we want pics.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ghostrider PM'ed me today and said he was going in for minor surgery today and it would be a couple days before he would get the next package out. Not sure why he did not post it here, so he could keep everyone informed. p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

livwire68 said:


> Ghostrider PM'ed me today and said he was going in for minor surgery today and it would be a couple days before he would get the next package out. Not sure why he did not post it here, so he could keep everyone informed. p


thanks for the info.
hope he's doing alright and the surgery goes well.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks for the info.
> hope he's doing alright and the surgery goes well.


Sorry for not posting directly here guys. I'm back home, and well medicated  . As soon as I can stand up without swaying and focus, I'll get some pics up.

Meanwhile, *who wants some free pipe tobacco?*

Please keep in mind I won't be able to get it out until at least Tuesday.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Sorry for not posting directly here guys. I'm back home, and well medicated  . As soon as I can stand up without swaying and focus, I'll get some pics up.
> 
> Meanwhile, *who wants some free pipe tobacco?*
> 
> Please keep in mind I won't be able to get it out until at least Tuesday.


Glad that is over and you are home mending. P.O. is closed on Monday anyway so relax and heal.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's the pics as promised.








Peterson's Connoseur's Choice tin
McCleland Oriental Blend 6
Frog Morton tin
and some samples of
Evening Rose
McClelland Grand Mariner
Dunhil 965
1Q

I've never tried a Peterson blend before. Can't say I've had an oriental either. Looking forward to trying them all!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Here's the pics as promised.
> View attachment 3914
> 
> 
> ...


Lady Macbeth: Is that a cigar I see before me?

Looks like some hitchers as well. Nice PIF.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little bump to catch someones eye! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ghostrider said:


> Sorry for not posting directly here guys. I'm back home, and well medicated  . As soon as I can stand up without swaying and focus, I'll get some pics up.
> 
> Meanwhile, *who wants some free pipe tobacco?*
> 
> Please keep in mind I won't be able to get it out until at least Tuesday.


Well hell, I'll take yer free 'baccy!

PM sent.

p


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Got your PM, I'll try to get this out tomorow!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

WHO WANTS SOME?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Received Ghostriders' package today. 

1 x Frog Morton
1 x Mixture No. 1
1 x Nightcap
Two local samples
Sample of Balkan Sasieni

and three hitchhikers (cigars)

Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

cquon said:


> WHO WANTS SOME?


I'd love some -- PM sent


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

j6ppc said:


> I'd love some -- PM sent


You got it, brother!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

cquon said:


> You got it, brother!


Thanks Doyle


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

j6ppc said:


> Thanks Doyle


Sorry for the delay, Jon. Out today.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Doyle's package arrived today-
1 Tin Peterson University Flake
1 Tin of Escudo Navy De Luxe
1 Tin of Frog Morton Across The Pond
A ziploc full of pipe world (blend not noted).

Thanks Doyle - All new to me except for the Across the Pond.

Without further ado:

*who wants some free pipe tobacco?*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

j6ppc said:


> Doyle's package arrived today-
> 1 Tin Peterson University Flake
> 1 Tin of Escudo Navy De Luxe
> 1 Tin of Frog Morton Across The Pond
> ...


Jon, the bulk blend is called Gold Star (Lane Limited GS-1).

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I reiterate

Who wants some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Jon...I see this has been hanging out in cyber space for a while and no takers. I'm ready to put together a goody box so I'll take your tobacco.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Hey Jon...I see this has been hanging out in cyber space for a while and no takers. I'm ready to put together a goody box so I'll take your tobacco.


Excellent!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Let's see what we got here...

C&D Byzantium
C&D Bayou Night
S&G Balkan Flake

Looks like a trio of winners to me.

*So Who Wants Some Free 'Baccy?*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

good to see everyone using the trader feedback in here.
THANK YOU ALL for taking care of each other.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Let's see what we got here...
> 
> C&D Byzantium
> C&D Bayou Night
> ...


I'll take it, pm sent.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here ya go, Kyle

0305 1720 0001 8576 6704


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Here ya go, Kyle
> 
> 0305 1720 0001 8576 6704


Received it today
got two house brand pouches as well as some Dunhill Elizabethan and Samuel Gawith Perfection, Thanks.
Now 
Who wants some Free Pipe Tobacco


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Received it today
> got two house brand pouches as well as some Dunhill Elizabethan and Samuel Gawith Perfection, Thanks.
> Now
> Who wants some Free Pipe Tobacco


Well I guess I could take it off your hands...

PM sent!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

NCatron said:


> Well I guess I could take it off your hands...
> 
> PM sent!


Went out today,
0306 3030 0000 8058 8071

Enjoy p


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

My package landed today... Very nice! </Borat>

My Mixture 965 (A classic that I haven' tried yet, to my shame.)
McC - Frog Morton Across the Pond
McC - Virginia #24
McC - Royal Cajun Ebony (somebody likes McClelland)

All ones I haven't tried, and very generous. Whoever is next, I sense a half-pounder.

Who wants some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Who wants some free pipe tobacco?


Come on people, over two weeks and no one wants free tobacco?

Let's just say I've got the package put together and it currently sits at 14oz. That's a lot of puffin'.p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCatron said:


> Come on people, over two weeks and no one wants free tobacco?
> 
> Let's just say I've got the package put together and it currently sits at 14oz. That's a lot of puffin'.p


alright then, let's have it!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

DC# 0103 8555 7491 0779 3949

It'll go out on Monday.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCatron said:


> DC# 0103 8555 7491 0779 3949
> 
> It'll go out on Monday.


Received! In my excitement of receiving such a wonderful bounty, I forgot I was part of this and posted the list in another thread. So, for those who don't have the foggiest idea what I'm talking about, here is a list -

1 x 2oz Sunza Bitches
1 x 2oz Va Spice
1 x 2oz Berewyck, and
1 x 8oz Penzance

As I said before, very generous Nathaniel.

Now, with that out of the way, I say to you all,

WHO WANTS SOME FREE BACCY?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

And you, Mr.Lottery Winner, have some fine tobacco to choose from:tu


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Drob, I take some free baccy..will send pm. From what I read from posts, you got some serious baccy!!!.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Doyle and I are set up so:

*WHO WOULD LIKE SOME FREE BACCY???*


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd like some free pipe weed ...


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

tedski, send me a pm w/ your address and what you usually smoke and what you would like to try. Will do my best to send a good selection.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

hunter1127 said:


> Doyle and I are set up so:
> 
> *WHO WOULD LIKE SOME FREE BACCY???*


Not to be a pain in the butt here, but you are suppossed to wait to offer your end. When you receive Drobs end then you offer.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Not to be a pain in the butt here, but you are suppossed to wait to offer your end. When you receive Drobs end then you offer.


not to be a pain in the butt, but the rules can be taken either way...they only say "within 24 hours". I don't remember seeing anything about waiting or not waiting.

_*IHT - check post #400 and post #1 in this topic. the rules may NOT be taken either way. *_


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

OK, who'd like to be next in line to get some pipe tobacco for the low, low price of .... free?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

a.paul said:


> not to be a pain in the butt, but the rules can be taken either way...they only say "within 24 hours". I don't remember seeing anything about waiting or not waiting.


A few pages back in the thread, some jerk broke the PIF chain and stole some tobacco. The rules were modified to prevent it from happening again. But now that I really think about it, these modified rules won't be able to stop it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

TO BE A PAIN IN THE BUTT (and do my moderating duties)....

please read the MODIFIED rules in the first post of this topic, those are the ones in effect.

*--- Edited by IHT ---
just so you know, this is how it works, from a reply to someone else on here.



brado said:



I may sound stupid, but what's a PIF?

BTW, I'll take the free pipe tob, if you haven't gotten rid of it yet! 

Click to expand...

PIF = Pay it Forward.

how does it work?

someone says, "who wants free pipe tobacco?"
the next person to say, "i want free pipe tobacco!"
the one offering it gets their address via PM and sends them a small selection of pipe tobacco - about 4 tins or so (some people like to go over the top), but this is a way for us to share some of our favorite blends (new unopened tins, of course - or named brand bulk blend from a local shop in baggie).
once the person who is receiving the tobacco gets theirs from the offerer, then they are on the hook to offer up free pipe tobacco the same way it was done before them, and the cycle repeats.
also, it's not cool to turn around and send out the pipe tobacco you just got.
i suggest that you sit back and watch how it works, take part in a trade or two and spend some time on here before you jump in.

hope that helps.

UPDATE: NEWBIES NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST A +2 TRADER RATING TO GET IN ON THIS AND BE HERE AT LEAST 2 MONTHS AND HAVE AT LEAST 100 POSTS. NO EXCEPTIONS.*


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

The funniest part is, I was sitting here reading this and starting to get a little pissed off--b/c I know I read "within 24 hours" which to me sounded like 'as soon as you agree to get some you have to make the offer to keep the ball rolling'...but then I had to stop and think..."self, is it really worth it?" and I answered "nah...it's just a message board, and besides, no one meant anything by it, it's not like anyone was trying to be a jerk here"...so I'm gonna go find a late lunch or early supper, because I think my problem might be low blood sugar. Then I'm going to smoke a pipe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not a big deal. i should've edited out the "24 hour" remark in the first post. i just did.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Reading the last few posts...MY BAD!! Didn't even consider that the offer would be in violation. So Sorry. Doyle and I are set.And Tedski's package is ready to go out tomm.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tedski's package is in mail today. enjoy!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here ya go, Bruce - 

DC# 0103 8555 7490 3096 3327

Enjoy!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

hunter - received your package today. Nice selection, thanks!

So who wants some free pipe tobacco?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll take it.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

You win! PM on the way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> Here ya go, Bruce -
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7490 3096 3327
> 
> Enjoy!


cquon, who is this headed to?

help me out, i'm a bit confused right now  (as always): looks like tedski just got a package from hunter, and now tedski is on the hook to send to suorangeguy, right?
where does a package to "bruce" come into play. <--- told you i was lost.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> cquon, who is this headed to?
> 
> help me out, i'm a bit confused right now  (as always): looks like tedski just got a package from hunter, and now tedski is on the hook to send to suorangeguy, right?
> where does a package to "bruce" come into play. <--- told you i was lost.


Bruce = hunter1127


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Doyle, received package today....4 tins I been wanting to try:
Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture
HH Syrian- Mc Baren
Orlick's Golden Sliced
SG Bracken Flake

thanks for your generosity


cquon said:


> Bruce = hunter1127


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry, hunter... told you i was lost.

so, tedski is on the hook to send to SUOrangeGuy??


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> so, tedski is on the hook to send to SUOrangeGuy??


That is correct.

SUOrangeGuy ... Pkg is on the way.

DC = 0103 8555 7490 6614 2970


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking forward to it. I'll wait to get it before I make my offer.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Opened my Package today. I told Tedski that I had never had Squadron Leader when he asked my preferences and not only did he include a tin but its from 2004! He also sent me a tin of ET Dunbar from 2005. Then he included some samples of McC's #2040, P. Stokkebye Bullseye Flake, C&D Hoover Mix from 2001, and some Rattray Old Gowrie. Thanks so much its all new stuff for me.


Now... Who Wants Some Free Pipe Tobacco?!?!?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Were almost at two weeks someones gotta keep this going!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can I play again?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm fine with that. Send me your address and see if they can stop us!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

pm sent

We're living on the edge. :w


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

DC# 0103 8555 7490 9570 1018

enjoy, Anthony


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

:tu Thanks! Looking forward to it...


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool!
Pipeworks & Wilke #10, C&D Bailey's Front Porch, Harkness Tower Blend (The Owl Shop), IRC Virginia Flake, and a jar of Bayou Night.

Now...

Who wants some baccy?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Who wants some baccy?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey! Who wants some FREE baccy?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Still waiting for someone to step up...


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nobody wants to play? :cp


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

designwise1 said:


> Nobody wants to play? :cp


I'll play your game *******, but I swear if I get any Borkum Riff...........we will just say, you next trip to Fayetteville wont be very pleasent. 

PM sent.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

How 'bout some Mixture #79?

You're next!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Got Geralds package(keep your mind out of the gutter Greg). I was blown away. He is what a BOTL is all about. 

Anyone want any baccy?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Got Geralds package(keep your mind out of the gutter Greg). I was blown away. He is what a BOTL is all about.
> 
> Anyone want any baccy?


I want some free baccy!!!

PM Sent


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Would be my pleasure.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a nice package from KayakRat. A tin of Solani X a sweet smelling aromatic, CAO Old Ironsides (great Lataki Blend), A tin of Dunhill Flake Medallions, and a baggie of Virgina 1(not sure who makes this one). Cannot wait to try these, Ironsides is already a favorite of mine!!!

So......

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO?*


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

This has been sitting for a couple of weeks now. I will give it a bump and some picks of some of my stash to try to get one of you gorillas to bite:





































*Who wants some free Pipe tobacco????*


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Do I need to post a couple more random times to get the tobacco? I meet all the other requirements.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

TRicker said:


> Do I need to post a couple more random times to get the tobacco? I meet all the other requirements.


\

I got the PM... Your 4 trades make up for the -3 post. But on the other hand, You are from Taxachusetts and I moved from there in January to escape the tyranny. But you are from the western part of the state, which is about as close as you can get to normal there.

You got it. :tu


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Massachusetts sucks!!!:chk:chk


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow. Helluva pass!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

TRicker said:


> Massachusetts sucks!!!:chk:chk


Looks like the package made it there today!!! Let us know what you think!!!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Got my pkg this morning and it was pipe overload.Lets start with the tins. Escudo Navy Deluxe, Samuel Gawiths Chocolate flake, GL Pease Westminster, and a tin off McClellands anniversary.Also a baggie of owl shop harkness tower and perettis blend D-7485. Simply amazing dude.I now have enough tobacco for the next ten years. lol. My new camera should be here tomorrow and I'll throw up some pics. Well done thanks again


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

O ya who wants some tobacco!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I want some tobacco


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just to refresh the memory, it's been a while since the rules have been topped.



madurofan said:


> Since the cigar PIF's work so well thought we might try one with pipe tobacco. Similar guidelines to the cigar PIF. You offer up free tobacco, your choice. I'm thinking about two ounces of something you like to smoke. *(rule change down below, please read the blue text)*
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> just to refresh the memory, it's been a while since the rules have been topped.


Thanks IHT that was the first thing I read.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

OK hova got your addy, just gotta get to the shop to get you some tobacco. I'll have it out in a couple of days. Also here is the pic of what Alpedhuez55 sent me. Thanks again


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump. Lets keep this moving.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry guys Hovas pkg will go today. I have become an instant father. My 2 month old nephew is currently living with us, after being taken away from his parents. He went to the hospital with a broken leg, and a severe cold that is almost pneumonia. I currently have no children so taking care of a 2 month old is new for both my wife and I( and a seriously sick child to boot). This could be something that becomes permanent, we don't know yet. My brother in law and his girlfriend go to court in 2 months. I just can't see letting him go into foster care, I know there are some good foster parents out there, but its my little nephew I can't roll the dice. Add to that my new job and thats why I haven't been on much lately. keep us in your thoughts and prayers and I'll get the pkg out today.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

TRicker said:


> Sorry guys Hovas pkg will go today. I have become an instant father. My 2 month old nephew is currently living with us, after being taken away from his parents. He went to the hospital with a broken leg, and a severe cold that is almost pneumonia. I currently have no children so taking care of a 2 month old is new for both my wife and I( and a seriously sick child to boot). This could be something that becomes permanent, we don't know yet. My brother in law and his girlfriend go to court in 2 months. I just can't see letting him go into foster care, I know there are some good foster parents out there, but its my little nephew I can't roll the dice. Add to that my new job and thats why I haven't been on much lately. keep us in your thoughts and prayers and I'll get the pkg out today.


Like I told you its no rush buddy, take care of the family first and I hope everything corrects itself.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

dc#03062400000270655543

enjoy


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I got the Package in today

it contained 3 cigars 
Rp vintage 1999 conneticut
Oliva V
RYJ Reserva Real

2005 xmas cheer
hearth & Home eggnog 
Frogmorton on the town

Now it is my turn, Who wants some free tobacco

Please pm me I don't check this thread that often.
_IHT - AND POST IN THIS TOPIC, SO THOSE THAT DO WATCH IT AND MODERATE CAN KEEP TRACK OF WHAT'S GOING ON._


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I got the Package in today
> 
> it contained 3 cigars
> Rp vintage 1999 conneticut
> ...


To keep things moving, I will take what your free tobacco.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> To keep things moving, I will take what your free tobacco.


I didn't receive a pm from you bongoy, I need your addy so. I can send the stuff out


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I didn't receive a pm from you bongoy, I need your addy so. I can send the stuff out


Coming your way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for keeping this going.
----------------------------

*everyone else:* post in _HERE_ what's going on. only PM the _addresses_. 
if it's not visible to those of us paying attention, we can't follow who's responsible for what - then someone like me has to start sending PMs and asking questions.
thanks
:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

bongoy your baccy will be out to you this week buddy.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay you should get the package this week I placed an order and as soon as they send me the UPS tracking number I will post it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Are we waiting on bonggoy to offer something up? Is that right? It looks like the rules are a bit different here than the cigar threads. The deal is to wait until you receive the package and then make an offer - yes. Just trying to play catchup - thought I might want to jump in on this thread - eventually.

IHT - you are correct, sir. bonggoy will offer up when he receives a package from hova45. we slowed it down a bit because we had to backtrack a few times due to some confusion and we had a scammer (brakeless1 - who's no longer a member  ). this hits some peaks and valleys, figured this would make it run smoother.
eidt #2 - if anyone feels we can open it up to run faster, feel free to lobby for it. this isn't a thread mods should watch over, so it's up to the community to police themselves.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> Are we waiting on bonggoy to offer something up? Is that right? It looks like the rules are a bit different here than the cigar threads. The deal is to wait until you receive the package and then make an offer - yes. Just trying to play catchup - thought I might want to jump in on this thread - eventually.
> 
> IHT - you are correct, sir. bonggoy will offer up when he receives a package from hova45. we slowed it down a bit because we had to backtrack a few times due to some confusion and we had a scammer (brakeless1 - who's no longer a member  ). this hits some peaks and valleys, figured this would make it run smoother.
> eidt #2 - if anyone feels we can open it up to run faster, feel free to lobby for it. this isn't a thread mods should watch over, so it's up to the community to police themselves.


I don't mind offering right now. If that's ok with everyone else.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I don't mind offering right now. If that's ok with everyone else.


I think that if experience has put us in a place where slower is better - then we shouldn't change it just because a newbie has a question - I'm ok with the way things seem to work - was just trying to ketchup.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

then it shall remain the same. p


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Done it has been shipped 1Z9YA2750344093203

In my opinion the time frame isnt the problem the person should pm their address to the pif'er


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

hova45 said:


> In my opinion the time frame isnt the problem the person should pm their address to the pif'er


Yes, he probably should of, but you should have also probably kept an eye on a thread that you posted in offering up pipe tobacco. I agree with others the way it is now is fine.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Yes, he probably should of, but you should have also probably kept an eye on a thread that you posted in offering up pipe tobacco. I agree with others the way it is now is fine.


I posted it because I was tired of checking if someone answered my offer please pm me. anyway whats done is done and it is on its way I hope you enjoy bongoy


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

bongoy let me know how you like what I sent


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> bonggoy let me know how you like what I sent


Sure will.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> bonggoy let me know how you like what I sent


I received the following baccy from Hova45 direct from smokingpipes:

Dunhill 965
Escudo Navy Deluxe
Sam Gawith Black XX
Mccleland Virginia Woods

These are great selection of great tobacco, two of which I never had.

Thanks brother.

My turn now.

Who want some cappy free pipe tobacco?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> My turn now.
> 
> Who want some cappy free pipe tobacco?


You betcha I do! Sending PM


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Going out tomorrow. DC to follow.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Going out tomorrow. DC to follow.


Wow! Ronnie sent a wonderful assortment of tobaccos....

Balkan Sobranie 50g pouch
Erinmore Mixture 50g tin
Escudo 50g tin
Dunhill Aperitif 50g tin

Thanks Bro.
:tu

Who wants some free pipe tobacco?

edit- He also included a bundle of Long pipe cleaners.(I was getting close to needing some!)


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Who wants some Nov. TOM and some other quality pipe tobacco free?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> Who wants some Nov. TOM and some other quality pipe tobacco free?


You know what? It's been a while since I did this so I will take your baccy...pming addy!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> You know what? It's been a while since I did this so I will take your baccy...pming addy!


PM answered!

DC# 0304 0370 0000 4080 4988


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Package received but I haven't had time to really dig through it. I will post a pic later today-some nice tins and a Petersen pipe!

I won't be able to get a package out until after the holiday-but

Who wants some free Tobaccy???


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's a pic of what Smokin' sent me





How did he know I was Irish???


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Package received but I haven't had time to really dig through it. I will post a pic later today-some nice tins and a Petersen pipe!
> 
> I won't be able to get a package out until after the holiday-but
> 
> Who wants some free Tobaccy???


I'll take you up on that Marianne. PM sent


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I'll take you up on that Marianne. PM sent


Alrighty then! Package out tomorrow!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This is going out in Thursday's mail 0306 1070 0005 0983 2598


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I got my PIF from Cigargal today. Here's a photo of what was sent. Thanks Marianne

Now

Who wants some free tobacco?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I got my PIF from Cigargal today. Here's a photo of what was sent. Thanks Marianne
> 
> Now
> 
> Who wants some free tobacco?


Oh, this has sat too long....I'll take your free tobacco!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Received an awesome selection of tobaccos from the Mad Hatter:

SG Navy Flake
SG Brown #4
C/D Odessa
McClelland's Oriental
Mac Baren Dark Twist

Thanks Joe...all tobaccos that will be a first for me, can't wait to try them.

So who wants some free pipe tobacco??


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE TOBACCO?????*


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

for the love of god....the box is packed....it just wants an address


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a member contacted me and asked if he could jump in, he only has 1 trader rating though....

i say, "If he screws the pooch, then i'll be the one to take up the slack."


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> a member contacted me and asked if he could jump in, he only has 1 trader rating though....
> 
> i say, "If he screws the pooch, then i'll be the one to take up the slack."


Hey I have no problem....but we could be a thorn in the ass if we wanted and make this renegade post a DC before I ship....you know to prevent any pooch screwing. He obviously has done something right to get that trader comment and had the courtesy to read the rules and ask.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

:r, he's not a renegade, just someone who hasn't traded much but has been a nice new addition to the pipe forum.
replied to his PM. hopefully he takes you up on your offer soon.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

anyone, no one?????? 

send me a pm if you want the freebies because I am tired of checking this terribly slow moving thread


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

jgros001 said:


> anyone, no one??????
> 
> send me a pm if you want the freebies because I am tired of checking this terribly slow moving thread


Gee willikers, if the offer is still there I'll take your tobacco! PM sent.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

tzilt said:


> Gee willikers, if the offer is still there I'll take your tobacco! PM sent.


out today: 0411 9503 2660 0403 5380


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Got my PIF package from jgros001 today!

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4857la7.jpg

Tins of:
McCranies Murdock's Pipe
Samuel Gawith's Commonwealth Full Mixture 
Robert Lewis 123 Mixture
Orlik Golden Sliced

And some bulk 
Fader's Istanbul

And then for good measure:
Side Light pipe lighter
and 2 Sanda collapsing pipe stands.

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu
*Thank you jgros!!!!!!* It will all go to very good use! p

Now its my turn: 

_Who wants some free pipe tobacco?_


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump!

*Free pipe tobacco?*

...anyone? Bueller?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Double bump!*



tzilt said:


> Bump!
> 
> *Free pipe tobacco?*
> 
> ...anyone? Bueller?


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

tzilt said:


> Bump!
> 
> *Free pipe tobacco?*
> 
> ...anyone? Bueller?


sure, i'll take it... pm sent


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

IHT said:


> that is what happened. I am going to leave a trader feedback for brakeless1. nobody else needs to.
> BUT...
> we are not offering up "free pipe tobacco" until the person receives it from the last person. that is when they will come make their offer of "who wants free pipe tobacco".
> 
> ...





frankluke said:


> sure, i'll take it... pm sent


Just a reminder if you don't meet the last bit, talk to IHT to see if its kosher.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

frankluke said:


> sure, i'll take it... pm sent


I might be wrong but I think you need 100 posts and 2+ trader rating before you can do the PIF.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i've been on the boards for years, i didn't think i was a newbie.

don't you people know who i am!!! J/k

i should have read the rules, when i meet the proper requirements i'll throw my hat into the ring again.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Tzilt..................I'll take your tobacco!!!! I'll PM you my address.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Tzilt..................I'll take your tobacco!!!! I'll PM you my address.


On its way!

*1Z9YA2750344111362*


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! Ian (Tzilt) really got me good with the PIF!

Here's what he hit me with:


1 pack Bristle Cleaners
1 pack Regular Cleaners
C & D Bayou Morning Flake
Dunhill EMP
Gawith Best Brown
Peterson Irish Oak
And a McClelland Burley Sampler with 4 one ounce samples (Evan should love this one)
All I can say is thank you so much Ian!

Now

WHO WANTS SOME FREE PIPE TOBACCO?!?!?!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a picture of the PIF from Tzilt.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone..................free toboacco?!?!?!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

It can take a while ST. Someone will step forward.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This is taking a long time. Wassamatta you guys? Free! Free! Free!

Don't be afraid that it might all be VaPers:r


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Anyone..................free toboacco?!?!?!


Maybe they be looking for tobacco instead? :r


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

If I can manage to get another trader rating before anyone else steps up, I will take it


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Perogee,

Sorry that it took me so long to respond. No one had taken me up on so I stopped checking the thread for a while. PM me your address and I'll get some TOBACCO out to you!!


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Hi Perogee,
> 
> Sorry that it took me so long to respond. No one had taken me up on so I stopped checking the thread for a while. PM me your address and I'll get some TOBACCO out to you!!


Just so long as no one else has a problem with it, I know I do not actually qualify yet and am willing to wait if people would like me to.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Not sure how many trades you need to qualify, but if you follow the rules of the PIF we promise not to ding you too badly. If Slo Tri wants to take a chance I don't see a problem. You need to be ready to send out a package of tins when you receive yours.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

No problem , I will just have to decide which ones to pack up :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry this has stalled everyone. I just PM'd Perogee and let him know that the package that I sent him was delivered back to my house today. No idea why because they didn't include a note or anything. The package appears that it wasn't opened. I shipped through the USPS. Has anyone else experienced this shipping to Canada?


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Never had a problem here.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ask at your Post Office. Canada is very particular as to how a package is addressed. I have never had one come back.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife is from Canada. I know how particular they are!! Ha-Ha, just joking. Great idea. I'll check at the Post Office.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Ask at your Post Office. Canada is very particular as to how a package is addressed. I have never had one come back.


I have heard similar things about sending to the US  (but it is package appearance more than address). I have to wrap boxes in plain paper to be sure that they will actually go through customs southbound.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Perogee,

You're package has been put into a plain USPS Priority Mail box. It will go out at lunch today and hopefully make it there in record time!!


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Canada is really particular...if anyone ever needs tips, PM me. It's generally not something to be discussed on open boards... :tu


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I received my package from Slow Triathlete :tu
Got me a tin of Best Brown Flake, A tin of Escudo, some bristle pipe cleaners, pipe tool and a box of wicked matches. Cannot wait to get into these and put some things to use 

So
Who Wants Free Tobacco?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad that you finally got it!!!

I just read that they are discontinuing Escudo.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I have heard that too. Of course now I do not know if I should open it any time soon?


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

perogee
[FONT=Arial Black said:


> Who Wants Free Tobacco?[/FONT]


I'll take your tobacco.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I will try to get you out a little somethin somethin this afternoon


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Package sent, tracking number 77230029140 on canadapost.ca

by the way, I know it is not listed in the rules, but are we supposed to leave trader feedback for these trades?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

perogee said:


> Package sent, tracking number 77230029140 on canadapost.ca
> 
> by the way, I know it is not listed in the rules, but are we supposed to leave trader feedback for these trades?


Yes


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Recieved a very generous package from Perogee this evening when I got home. I will try to post a picture tomorrow. In the meantime, let's get back to the topic at hand:

Who wants free tobacco?


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Glad that it arrived so quickly. Enjoy the Arlington, it smokes well, I just did not really ever get it into my rotation so it may as well get used .


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to take pictures, but let me give you a break down of what I got:

seal tins of:
Mac Baren Golden Extra
Balkan Sasieni

Samples of: 
965
Solani aged burley

plus a sweet looking Arlington pipe. I've smoked it a couple of times already and its a good puffer. Thanks again, Robert.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This is free tobacco, eh? Who wants it?


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I am new on the pipe side but i think i meet the specs .... so i want some free tobacc ......:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

You want it? You got it! PM me your addy.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

OK ... here goes ... who wants it .. come on you know you do ... :tu


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Is the PIF still alive?


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

:tuit has had no traffic in a while but i was the last so i wil put up if you want it ....:tu


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I did a PIF just a few months ago so I should let someone else play.

Someone do the PIF! Its fun!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll take free pipe tobacco! :tu


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

PM Me Your Addy .....:tu


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

Your Up Next /......


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

PM Sent. Cheers! p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Got bpcr's PIF yesterday. A nice selection of tobac and some bristle pipe cleaners. Thank you!



Any info on the tobacs? All of these are new to me, they smell yummy!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Who wants free baccy? p


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Would hate to see this die out. Toppers!!! :tu


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all once i get some feed back rating i'll jump in *happy smoking*


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

is this still alive no has any interest its been awhile


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Sure, I'm up.


WHO WANTS FREE BACCY!??!!?

p

Post here that you want it and pm me your addy.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi i'll take free smoke


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Im trading with nate560.

School got cancelled today because of -40 wind chills, so my schedule was kind of thrown for a loop (I am a teacher).

I will get it out tomorrow or this weekend.

Cheers.

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

The package was send out on 1/21/2009. DC# is 03070020000547772402

Steve, your turn to offer up the baccy to the next person. 

-Tyler


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*who wants free baccy speak up*


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll take it Nate. PM sent.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> The package was send out on 1/21/2009. DC# is 03070020000547772402
> 
> Steve, your turn to offer up the baccy to the next person.
> 
> -Tyler


package arrived on saturday i think what ever got 5 nice samples which i will enjoy thanks so much

im sending some free baccy on to mad hatter


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Please see the new PIF thread here.

Mods please lock this thread.

-Tyler


----------

